# did we lose a week of posts?



## kevntri (Oct 6, 2017)

????


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 6, 2017)

Yeah some of mine are missing also. I can just repost


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 6, 2017)

I am afraid we did… the migration team ran into a lot more bugs, issues and situations than we hoped for but I think the end result was worth it.


----------

